# Surf Fishing Course of Instruction



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

Since retiring and moving to Palm Coast, FL in 2000 I have chosen Surf Fishing over the other forms of fishing I enjoy as my "go to" activity. I was fortunate enough to fall in with some other, like-minded individuals, and we formed a surf fishing club "Florida Surf Casters" -- one that is going strong today.

I would like to share with others , who live in North East to East Central Florida, some of what I know about beach fishing in the area. I'm not the "Expert" by a long shot, but I can certainly flatten out the learning curve for the beginner / newcomer; and I have the time and interest.

The fee charged for the course is to weed out the merely curious, who would attend a "Goat Rope", if it was for free, from those who are truly interested. Profits will be plowed back into the club for a purpose to be determined. So, if you know someone who may be interested, have them contact me or pickup a flyer that I will distribute to local bait & tackle stores.

The flyer will be as follows:

Surf Fishing Course of Instruction

Presented by Captain Jeff Rafter, Florida Surf Casters Club, 
[email protected] / 386-447-2940

Who should attend? 
A. Individuals who wish to begin surf fishing as an activity for the beach.
B. Recent retirees who wish to take up the sport as a serious activity.
C. Those with surf fishing experience elsewhere, and who wish to gain knowledge about local fish species and fishing tactics.
D. Anyone who hopes to pick up some knowledge that will increase their fishing success.

The course of instruction is four three-hour sessions. Each session is stand alone, so anyone can take that session which is of interest to them, or chooses to attend them all for a greater understanding of fishing the beach. Class size is limited to 10 students / session. 

Topics Covered during the Four Sessions.
1. Tackle Selection – rods and reels, conventional and spinning, budget minded to custom, what may be best for an individual based on current level of experience to desired future level of proficiency.
2. Rigs, line and terminal tackle – how to select the best line for a balanced outfit, what hooks, swivels, snaps and sinkers to use for different techniques and circumstances.
3. Rig building for use along the Florida Northeast coast.
4. Casting – spinning and conventional - how to cast while standing on the beach or while wading – the mechanics and safety concerns.
5. Etiquette and the protocol of beach fishing – how to fish alongside others to ensure the best experience for all concerned including other surf fishermen, swimmers, surfers, sailboarders, personal watercraft and beach drivers (where permitted).
6. Stewardship of the beach environment -- the nature of the other creatures that share the beach and surf- Crabs, Turtles, Jellyfish, Shorebirds, Pelicans, Gulls and Dolphins. 
7. Bait selection - how / where to obtain, how to put on hook and for what species do we target with selected bait.
8. Beach gear – what absolutely is needed for surf fishing and what else might you want.
9. Tides, water temperature, wind and weather – how does it affect the fishing.
10. How to read the water – where do you want to cast your bait.
11. What are you likely to catch – the different species; how and when to target them.
12. How to handle the fish you caught; so that you don’t get hurt, so the fish has the best chance for survival if released, and so harvested fish will offer the best table fare. 
13. Surf fishing beaches from Jacksonville area through Canaveral National Seashore,with emphasis on home area waters - one hour north to one hour south of Flagler Pier.
14. Understanding Florida Fishing Regulations.

Cost of instruction is $35 per person per session. For students between the ages of 12 and 18 accompanied by an adult in the class, the cost to them is $20. 

Session A
Covered:
•Fish species caught in the surf and times of year to catch them.
•Florida’s fishing regulations – how you interpret and abide by them.
•Surf fishing the beaches from Duval County to Brevard County. The emphasis will be from St. Augustine to New Smyrna Beach.
•Selection of tackle – spinning & conventional, rod lengths, weight, balance, guide types, reels suitable for the surf, line types and desired characteristics and costs associated with these selections. The minimum tackle needed to catch fish all the way up to the “throw yourself into it” mind set.

Session B
Covered:
•Hook, line and sinker – a discussion on the types and advantages of the most popular types of each for use in surf fishing.
•How to make your own surf fishing rigs – the double dropper, fish finder and clip down pulley rigs. 
•Beach fishing etiquette.
•The use of leaders and other terminal tackle between the running line and the rig.
•Bait selection - where do you get it and how to handle it.

Session C
Covered:
•Beach gear – what you should have and what else could come in handy.
•How to read the beach in order to place your bait in fishy spots.
•Effects of moon, tide, time of day, water temperature and wind.
•Stewardship of the beach environment.
•How to handle the fish you caught for release or harvest. (Includes cleaning.)

Session D
Covered:
•Casting – Spinning and Conventional -- how to cast from the beach or while wading. Mechanics of “Off the Ground” and “Overhead Thump” style casts will be demonstrated. The use of a “Cannon” for spinning and other safety considerations will be shown and stressed. (Bring your own tackle or use mine.)

Classes will be conducted on Saturday mornings, beginning at 0830. 
Session A on 4 August – meet at entrance to Betty Steflik Memorial Preserve (Under the east end of Rt.100 bridge in Flagler Beach in Flagler County.) 
Session B on 11 August – meeting location is same as session A.
Session C on 18 August - meet at Varn Park (On the beach in Flagler County approximately 2 miles north of Flagler Pier)
Session D on 25 August – meeting location is same as session C.

Call or e-mail me of your interest in any of the sessions.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Sounds like a good idea. Best of luck with it.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

I have been an officer of The Florida Surfcasters for 3years now. I have been an audience to Jeff before and I will say this, he puts on a very informative and organized seminar. He is very Knowledgeable of local surf fishing. I will be attending this just to hear his presentation..I would suggest anyone else seriously interested in surf fishing do likewise,It will be well worth it.


----------



## RockhopperUK (Jul 13, 2005)

So I have until the 4th of August....I'll have to get my finger out eh?:fishing: 

"Goat Rope" nah.....maybe a Goat Grope though   

Talk to you soon buddy....get your list made up!

btw...will it start of "Now hear this! Now hear this!!"  

Tom.


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

Emanuel, thanks for your support.

Barty, same. You are certainly welcome to attend. Obviously, the material I have in the lesson plan will be elementary for your experience level. You could come as a newcomer plant and oooh and aaah over the custom tackle. We could go fishing during the afternoon, if it's not too hot.

Tom, don't rush over for the course, but I'd love to see you. Come over in the Fall when the fishing is better. As a fellow Florida Surfcaster in good standing, from across the pond, you get guide service. During this course I'm teaching, I will be using and displaying my Ian Golds rods and the "beach luggage" designed by Rockhopper. Take care of yourself -- looking forward to seeing you in a few months.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I've fished with Jeff a couple times, and had several conversations with him about various fishin' subjects. He is VERY knowledgeable, and a HELLUVA nice guy to boot.

Anyone who attends his class is bound to have a good time, learn some new stuff, and more than likely catch some fish.

Good luck with your project, Jeff, I hope each session is standing room only.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Hey Tom...Make sure ya let me know when you make it over..we'll get together and spank some flounder :fishing:


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

Great idea Jeff, and hats off to you for putting it together,,, with there being so much to learn with Surf fishing, a newb can learn so much faster with some "hands on" and save way more than the cost of sessons by knowing what not to buy ! 

People, Fishing with Jeff is an honor!


----------



## RockhopperUK (Jul 13, 2005)

"Fishing with Jeff is an honor!" I agree 100% until he loses his car keys.....then key hunting with Jeff is an honor!! 

He never did give me a reward for finding them    

I supose its not as bad as losing a cart full of tackle though:redface: :redface: :redface:  

Tom.


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

After reviewing my course offerring, I realize that this course may appear to have the blessing of or in some form sponsorship from the Florida Surf Casters club. This is not the case. I am doing this on my own -- I just happen to be a member of that club.

If the course goes well, the club members certainly had an input, because I learned a lot from them. If the course goes less than well, or someone takes issue with anything I say; it is on me!


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Jeff, Gimme a call or talk to me at the banquet..If I can arrange it I will be glad to assist you on the "beach" sessions C & D.


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

*Ladies are Welcome*

I received a call yesterday from a gent who wanted to know if his wife could take the course, or was the course only for surf "fishermen"? 

I would encourage any woman who is interested in surf fishing to take the course. My observations are that when husbands/wives, boyfriends/girlfriends are fishing together, the woman's role frequently is just to help carry stuff and to reel in the occasional fish her male companion has hooked for her. 

I welcome anyone willing to learn. In 4 Saturday mornings you will learn what it would take several years of listening to your husband -- if he could even teach you.


----------



## F I LetsGoFishin (Apr 24, 2007)

Sea Level said:


> My observations are that when husbands/wives, boyfriends/girlfriends are fishing together, the woman's role frequently is just to help carry stuff and to reel in the occasional fish her male companion has hooked for her.
> 
> I welcome anyone willing to learn. In 4 Saturday mornings you will learn what it would take several years of listening to your husband -- if he could even teach you.



The kids carry the extra STUFF that the wife has us bring. And in 25 years she has never listened to me. just tells me were she wants it and catches the fish. 

But seriously anyone who can should attened as there is much knowledge to be gained from Jeff including maybe what a GOAT ROPE is.

F.I.L. :fishing:


----------

